# Alternate bonding substance for Sillicone



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to build my own caves for my Cichlid tank but I am allergic to Sillicone, like I get near it and break out does anyone know of a good alternative that wont' harm my fish?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know of any, but maybe if you used a face mask and gloves it would help...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are several adhesives you can use...i will look to see what i can find for you..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Most epoxys are safe when they are dry.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this is an excellent product for what you want to do...

http://jbweld.net/products/water.php

or you could use this..

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3962


----------

